# طلب مساعدة في خزانات وقود



## عراقي الهوا (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحبة طيبة للجميع 

اخواني الاعزاء تصادفني الان مشكلة انا اعمل في محطة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة محركات الديزل ويوجد لدينا خزانات مربعه للمصروف اليومي هذه حساب نسب الكاز فيها سهل ولكن المشكلة لدي هي في الخزانات الكبيرة التي يصل حجمها الى 50000 خمسون الف لتر وتكون على شكل اسطواني ففي هذه الخزانات يكون الحجم متغير بالنسبه للقطر فهل يوجد برنامج ادخل له قياسات الخزان ومستوى الكاز في الكاز ويستخرج لي الكمية الموجودة واذا لم يكن هناك برنامج هل توجد طريقه مبسطه لستخراج الكمية اتمنى ان اجد عندكم الجواب واسف على الاطالة وشكرا


----------



## عراقي الهوا (2 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني الا يوجد لدى احد فكرة اسعفوني لاني محتاج اعرف كمية الكاز الموجوده في داخل الخزانات


----------



## فرج فركاش (3 أغسطس 2008)

ساحاول مساعدتك وابحث عن مراجع


----------



## عراقي الهوا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد*



فرج فركاش قال:


> ساحاول مساعدتك وابحث عن مراجع





انا بأنتظار ردك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (3 أغسطس 2008)

انا حضرتك تخيلت التانك انه اسطوانه وراكبة علي جزء من الكرة لذلك ارفقت ملف فيه الحجوم بالنسبه للتخيل د
او حضرتك تحط صورة او رسم للتانك وممكن اعملك معادله تجيب منها الحجم علي طول
الملف في المرفقات


----------



## سيد القوافى (3 أغسطس 2008)

يوجد شىء اسمة clibration chart
وهى جداول تؤخذ من المصنع مباشرة فيها الحجم عند كل ارتفاع وهو متغير
فمثلا عند ارتفاع 12.563م يكون الحجم (رقم محدد من الجدول) والمقصود هنا حجم السائل الذى فى الخزان
وهكذا


----------



## عراقي الهوا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد*

مافي اي رد شباب


----------



## سيدعلي ك (23 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن استخدام Excel


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (30 أغسطس 2008)

حساب حجم الخزان اعتمادا على مستوى السائل شيء بسيط وهو عبارة عن حجم اسطوانه وحجم الاسطوانة ممكن حسابها بالطريقة التالية
الحجم = مساحة القاعدة x الارتفاع 
مساحة القاعدة ممكن حسابها وهي
مساحة القاعدة = 1/2 x مربع نصف القطر x مربع النسبة الثابتة
ارتفاع السائل معروف لديك عن قراءة عداد المستوى 
نصف قطر الخزان معلوم وهو ثابت 
ومن المعادلة السابقة يمكن حساب حجم السائل وبعد يتم ضرب الناتج في 1000 للحصول على كمية الوقود باللتر
شكرا
وهناك برامج كثيره لحساب حجم السائل وممكن الحصول عليها بسهولة 
وشكرا


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (30 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا 
مساحة القاعدة = 1/2 x مربع نصف القطر x النسبة الثابتة


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كلام جميل يامهندس جابر كريم لكن ده في حاله ان الخزان كله علي شكل اسطواني لكن انا بعتقد ان النهايه بتاعته ممكن تكون عبارة عن نصف كرة ده تخيلي للتانك لازم يكون ليه نهاية واعتقد ان حضرتك اهملت النهايه في الحساب .وكمان انا عملت زي ماحضرتك عملت كده لكن انا اضفت حجم نصف الكرة وحطيت ده في لمرفقات .
وشكررررررررررررررررررا
وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي الباش مهندس احمد الغرباوي تحية طيبة
أخي العزيز النهاية غير داخلة بالحسابات لانه مستوى السائل يجب ان لا يصل اليها وحسب تصاميم الكود التابع الى معهد البترول الامريكي (api 650 -653-620 ) فانه يجب ترك مسافة لاتقل عن 0.8 متر من الاعلى ولا يهم نوع السقف سواء كان عائم او ثابت المهم هو ان مستوى السائل لا يصل الى النهاية وانا لا اعرف لماذا الاخ عمار يجد صعوبة في حساب كمية الزيت داخل خزان الوقود فهو عبارة عن اسطوانه سهله و حساب حجم الاسطوانة اذا كنت تملك الارتفاع والقطر وهما موجودان ويمكن ان يقرأ ارتفاع السائل من المؤشر الموجود على الخزان او بأستعمال مسطرة مدرجة بعد الصعود على سقف الخزان في حالة عدم وجود مؤشر على الخزان .
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم
ارجوا من الاخ عراقي الهوا ان لا يخاف من هذا الموضوع وهو سهل جدا جدا


----------



## eng_h_elfalaky (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد بسيط*

ارجو المحولة مع مسالة اصعب و هى حالة ان التانك نايم مش واقف و نشوف الشطارة

و للتصعيب التانك فية جزء من كرة علر كل جانب و التنكات دية منتشرة

سلام:73:


----------



## الصباحي (9 مارس 2009)

عزيزي لحساب الكميه

لو الخزان طواله 7.5 متر 

والقطر 3 متر مثلا


((((_____ نصف القطر تربيع * الطول * ط = الكميه بالتر _____)))) ط = 3.14

يعني 


1.5 * 1.5 * 7.5 * 3.14 = 52988 لتر 

قيس علي ذلك ............................................................................... ودمتم


----------



## ethar03 (16 مارس 2009)

اين الحل ؟؟
الاخوان في كل المعادلات السابقة لا يعطون المرد به
حيث ان الاخ عراقي الهوا يريد ان يعرف كمية السائل المتبقي في الخزان وليس حجم الخزان الكلي ..؟؟
ما فائده معرفه حجم الخزان الكلي ؟؟ 
واين تستخدم قياس السائل المتبقي ؟؟ لا توجد معادله نستخدم فيها ذلك 
اذا" انتم لم تصلوا الى الحل ؟؟


----------



## طارق الصافي (16 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز الاخوان لم يهملوا ذلك حيث انك ستعتمد في حساباتك على الارتفاع وهو طبعا سيكون متغيراً وعليه سيكون الحجم متغيراً بحسب تغير ارتفاع السائل في الخزان ........


وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## WAT (16 مارس 2009)

*المعايرة الحجمية للخزان*

السلام عليكم 
عند تركيب الخزانات الكروية للغاز المسال lpg تصادفنا نفس المشكلة لكون الخزان غير كروي بشكل منتظم تماماً لذلك تتم عملية المعايرة الحجمية للخزان و تتم بواسطة الماء ثم تعدل حسب كثافة السائل و تعطي هذه المعايرة كمية السائل الموجود في الخزان عند إرتفاعات محددة 
وفي النهاية يتم تركيب مقياس مستوى راداري يعمل بالزمن الحيقيقي يتم وصله إلى لوحة تحكم مبرمجة تعطي بشكل آلي قيمة السائل في الخزان (إعتماداً على جداول المعايرة الحجمية والتي يمكن تنفيذها بحسب الدقة المطلوبة )...................


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (17 مارس 2009)

المسألة صعبة للغاية حيث أننا لو اعتبرنا الخزان الاسطوانى فى وضع أفقى فان الحجم متغير مع نصف القطر وهذا يتطلب عمل مسألة تفاضل بالنسبة للنصف القطر . سأحاول عمل المعادلة التفاضلية وأخبرك إياها.


----------



## محمد نذير حبيب (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخوان ان كل الحلول الموجودة سابقا هي في حالة ان الخزان عبارة عن اسطوانة وموضوعة بشكل عمودي .
وفي هذه الحالة ان حساب حجم السائل او حجم الفراغ بالخزان هو بالطريقة المذكورة وهي سهلة جدا .
ولكن كيف يتم حساب حجم السائل الموجود في الخزان في حالة كان الخزان عبارة عن اسطوانة ولكن موضوع بشكل افقي .

 مع الشكر والتقدير لجميع المشاركين .


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (20 مارس 2009)

لايجاد ارتفاع السائل ممكن ان يستخدم مسطرة طويلة ومدرجة او يستخدم عصا طويلة وهو اضعف الايمان ثم يقوم بغمر هذه العصا من الاعلى في داخل السائل وبصورة عمودية ثم يخرجها من الخزان ويقيس طول الجزء الرطب منها وهو يمثل ارتفاع السائل ومن ثم يجد الحجم لان قطر الخزان ثابت .


----------



## fifa (13 يونيو 2009)

اذا كان الامر يتعلق بحساب جحم خزان اسطوانى واقف فهذا امر تافه ام الامر الذى يستحق البحث ان يكون الخزان نائم اى اسظانة ناءمة ومعروف ارتفاع السائل وقطر الخزان ففى كل زيادة اونقصان يتغير العرض ويحاتج الى حساب تفاضل ومن يقل ان الامر سهل فهو لايدرى لانه عند مستوى معين مطلوب حساب طول القوس والزاوية بالراديال وعرض السائل من الحساب ونضريه فى عرض الخزان يكون الجم ولايوجد خزان وقود واقف كما تفرضون حضراتكم انما يكون نائم لتقيل مساحة وجوده فى الارض لاخفاء هذا الطول ولانعرف سوى ارتفاع السائل فى كل مرة والبعض يحسبها ببرامج هندسية لصعوبة حسابها باليد والقلم ومعظم بل قل ان اكثر السادة المهندسين يعتبر الامر بسيط وده من الفبركة الامر صعب جدا


----------



## fifa (13 يونيو 2009)

انما ارى ان ماذكرة الاخان عبد ربه ونذير هو الصواب وممكن الرجوع لكتاب هندسة الصف الثانى والثالث الاعدادى لحساب قوس من دائرة ووتر وحساب المساحة والضرب فى العرض ثم فى عرض الخزان ومستوى السائل يكون الحجم


----------



## alkhabeer (21 يونيو 2009)

*حجم الخزان الاسطواني الافقي*

الى الاخوة الاعزاء 
اود ان افيدكم في موضوعكم عن حساب حجم السائل الكلي لخزان الاسطواني موضوع بصورة افقية وهو موضوع سهل جدا 

volume = 3.14 * R^2 * L *1000
R= نصف قطر الاسطوانة الدائرية 
L= طول الخزان بصورة افقية

هذا ويمكن تطبيق المعادلة للخزان بيضوي 
volume = 3.14 * a/2 * b/2 * L *1000
a= طول الافقي للخزان 
b= طول العمودي للخزان 

اما بالنسبة لحساب حجم السائل المتبقي في الخزان او حجم الفارغ منه 
فساضعه لكم في الرد القادم انشاء الله اذا كان في العمر بقية لاني من جد تعبت :1:
تم حذف الإيميل لمخالفته شروط الملتقى
ونرجو الكتابة على الخاص


----------



## alkhabeer (22 يونيو 2009)

بعد السلام والتحية 
اليوم جبتلكم ما يشفي صدوركم ويغطي غروركم ههههه في موضوع حساب حجم السائل المتبقي او الفارغ 
فبعد بحوثات عميقة وتكاملات رياضية حبيت انو افيدكم بدون ان ابخل على احد يمكن تكون فيه رفعة وفائدة له سواء في حياتة العملية او العلمية ولا اطلب منكم غير الدعاء والهداية لما فيه خير الامة 
مشاهدة المرفق Copy of fuel tank9.rar
:76:


----------



## عثمان عزيز (22 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجوان يكون الملف المرفق يفي بالغرض وهو جزء من كتاب piping handbook وهو موجود في اكثر من مكان في الملتقى


----------



## سعد الكناني (14 يوليو 2009)

الجواب عندي يمكنني ان اعطيك الكمية المطلوبة بدقة عالية ولكن بما ان الموضوع قديم ...
فاذا كنت ماتزال محتاج للحل اكتب الموضوع من جديد وسيكون عندك جدول خاص بهذه الحالة والنتيجة مضمونه 
100/100


----------



## anas.almaitah (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخوني الاخل يقول التغير في القطر اي ان الخزان في وضع افقي وليس عمودي وانا اعاني من نفس المشكلة وارجو المساعدة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

alkhabeer قال:


> بعد السلام والتحية
> اليوم جبتلكم ما يشفي صدوركم ويغطي غروركم ههههه في موضوع حساب حجم السائل المتبقي او الفارغ
> فبعد بحوثات عميقة وتكاملات رياضية حبيت انو افيدكم بدون ان ابخل على احد يمكن تكون فيه رفعة وفائدة له سواء في حياتة العملية او العلمية ولا اطلب منكم غير الدعاء والهداية لما فيه خير الامة
> مشاهدة المرفق 41550
> :76:


 
جزاك الله كل خير مهندس الخبير
اشكر تفاعلك وتجاوبك مع الموضوع
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

عثمان عزيز قال:


> اخي العزيز ارجوان يكون الملف المرفق يفي بالغرض وهو جزء من كتاب piping handbook وهو موجود في اكثر من مكان في الملتقى


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس عثمان 
وجزاك خيرا
اشكرك على المشاركات والمداخلات.
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع بدون إستثناء
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمدان زيارة (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا عندي الطريقة المثلى لحساب كمية الوقود ( السور او الكاز ) في الخزانات الاسطوانية
كل من يرغب بالحصول عليها مراسلتي على الخاص
[email protected]
تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

http://burtini.ca/metrology/calc_tank.html
هنا تجد طريقه سهله جدا لحساب الحجوم في الخزانات الاسطوانيه عموديه كانت ام افقيه
مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار الوحدات المستخدمه .. ومن خلال هذا البرنامج يمكنك تصميم جدول
لكل حاله وتثبيته بتغيير الارتفاع فقط ولكل وحدة قياس كان تكون نصف او ربع متر او 10سم
تحياتي للجميع وشكرا لكم​


----------



## سنان محمود (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز عراقي الهوا , واجهتني نفس المشكلة عندما كنت اعمل في محطة توليد محركات ديزل ( المولدات الساندة ) في كركوك وكان الحل بالعودة الى الاسس البسيطة ( مادة التكامل وخصوصا الية ايجاد الحجم ) فعند اخذ شريحة dv لاسطوانة افقية (حجم الشريحة التي على شكل مستطيل طوله هو طول الاسطوانة ( الخزان وهو ثابت ) xعرض الشريحة (قطر الاسطوانة وهي متغيرة حسب ارتفاع مستوى الوقود ) ويتم ربط العلاقة الرياضية ما بين ارتفاع مستوى الوقود وقطر الاسطوانة بقانون الدائرة x^2+y^2=r^2 يبقى لديك ارتفاع الشريحة وهي dv وبتكامل المعادلات بدلالة الارتفاع للوقود يمكن تحديد كمية الوقود ( حجم ) في الخزان ويمكن استخدام برنامج الماتلاب لعمل ذلك التكامل ليعطيك مجطط بياني يمكن تحديد الكمية بسرعة وسهولة 
تقبل تحياتي وعد الى الاساسيات ( مادة التحليل الهندسي وcalculas )


----------



## محمد210 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كل هذه الردود لم تأتى بحل سؤال وهو 
كيف يمكن حساب كمية السائل الموجود فى خزان عل شكل اسطوانة افقية ؟ 
ولا يمكن تطبيق قياس ارتفاع السائل لأن نصف القطر متغير مع الإرتفاع


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عراقي الهوا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحبة طيبة للجميع
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء تصادفني الان مشكلة انا اعمل في محطة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة محركات الديزل ويوجد لدينا خزانات مربعه للمصروف اليومي هذه حساب نسب الكاز فيها سهل ولكن المشكلة لدي هي في الخزانات الكبيرة التي يصل حجمها الى 50000 خمسون الف لتر وتكون على شكل اسطواني ففي هذه الخزانات يكون الحجم متغير بالنسبه للقطر فهل يوجد برنامج ادخل له قياسات الخزان ومستوى الكاز في الكاز ويستخرج لي الكمية الموجودة واذا لم يكن هناك برنامج هل توجد طريقه مبسطه لستخراج الكمية اتمنى ان اجد عندكم الجواب واسف على الاطالة وشكرا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​الاخ العزيز عراقي الهوا السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اود ان اعلمك بانه هناك موقع على الانترنيت على الصفحه المرفقة 
http://www.blocklayer.com/TankHorizontal.aspx
يمكنك الدخول على هذه الصفحة تجد فيها حاسبه يمكن من خلالها حساب حجم الخزان وعلى اي ارتفاع وفيها خيارات وهي 
Horizontal Cylindrical Tank Volume Calculator - Metric 
Vertical Cylindrical Tank Metric 
Vertical Rectangular Tank - Metric 

يرجى المتابعة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............

:77::77::77::75::75::75::12::12::12::13::13::13::14::14::14:


----------



## شكري سليمان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي.....عراق الهواء وللاخرين.

لقد تقدمت التكنولوجيا بشكل كبير للدرجة التي تجعل من الاجابة على هذا السؤال بسيط جداً....كيف؟
-خزانك المملؤ بأي سائل (ديزل، مياه، بنزين، مادة كيمائية اياً كانت) تبعث موجات غير مرئية في شكل طاقة الاشعة تحت الحمراء( لا تــرى بالعين المجردة).
- طالما انك تعمل في شركة كهرباء يعنى ذلك ان هناك امكانيات شراء ما يسمى بمجس الاشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة من هذا السائل للمحيط الخارجي..اي تستعمل كاميرا التصوير الحراري Infrared thermography camera والتي ستنتج لك صورة حرارية تبين مستوى السائل.
- عن طريق برنامج حاسب آلي مصاحب لهذه الكاميرا لتحليل الصورة الحرارية سيمنح عدد النقاط التي يتكون منها السائل pixels وبتطبيق معادلة محددة يمكن ان يحتسب حجم السائل المتبقي فوراً .
هذه الطريقة تستعمل الان في كندا وامريكا وبجميع انحاء العالم ضمن التطبيقات التي تستعمل فيها كاميرات التصوير الحراي استناداً لظاهرة الحرارة النوعية . 
على كل حال املك هذه الكاميرا وتم تجربتها امامي في كندا لنفس الغرض.


شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً:56:


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عراقي الهوا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحبة طيبة للجميع
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء تصادفني الان مشكلة انا اعمل في محطة لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة محركات الديزل ويوجد لدينا خزانات مربعه للمصروف اليومي هذه حساب نسب الكاز فيها سهل ولكن المشكلة لدي هي في الخزانات الكبيرة التي يصل حجمها الى 50000 خمسون الف لتر وتكون على شكل اسطواني ففي هذه الخزانات يكون الحجم متغير بالنسبه للقطر فهل يوجد برنامج ادخل له قياسات الخزان ومستوى الكاز في الكاز ويستخرج لي الكمية الموجودة واذا لم يكن هناك برنامج هل توجد طريقه مبسطه لستخراج الكمية اتمنى ان اجد عندكم الجواب واسف على الاطالة وشكرا


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ عراقي الهوا السلام عليكم .يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق لحساب حجم السائل في داخل الخزان الافقي على اي مستوى لكل قدم طول وحسب الجداول...وللحصول على الملف عن طريق الرابط المرفق..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة... 

http://ifile.it/x5gotb8/volume of liquid in cylinderical tank at any level per foot of lenght.pdf 

:55::55::55:


----------



## علاء الصراف (13 يناير 2010)

هل تقصد ان الخزان منبطح


----------



## fifa (28 يناير 2010)

الاعزاء تحية وبعد
سبق اقول ان الحل ليس بالامر السهل بحل حساب المثلثات والدوائر والزوايا يحتاج الى 3 ورقات والى اله حاسبه ولكن الموقع الذى كتب عنة الاخ جمال عبد الشهيد تابعته ووجدت ان البرنامج رائع وراجعت ما قام بحسابه بالحساب اليدوى ممتاز حتى انه يقوم بحساب كثافة السوائل فى الخزان وهذا فوق ما كان المهندس يتمنى
الاخ العراقى افتح البرنامج تجد علىشمالك مسطرة صفراء خذ صورة منها على مساحات خزانك والصقها على المسطرة المدرجة وتضع المسطرة فى الخزان وكل مرة من خلال الارتفاع تقراء ما هو مدون على الجدول الملصوق وبهذا يكون الجدل قد انتهى تمام من هذا الموضوع وتم حلة بطريق صحيحة تماما


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> الى الاخوة الاعزاء
> ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في انشاء خزانات الوقود ان يوضح لي ما هو ارتفاع الجدار المطلوب حول منطقة خزان او خزانات الوقود حسب الكود المعتمد حيث اني اعمل في مشاريع محطات الكهرباء



الموقع دة لشركة امريكية اسمها فتزيمونس متخصصة بعمل خزانات الوقود
و هتلاقى طرق التصنيع و التركيب و كمان رسومات اوتوكاد جاهزة
هنا

و دة ملفpdf هتلاقى فية كل الspecifications of fuel tank deisgn
هنا


----------



## مهندس حيدر (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بما انك نهندس ميكانيك فيجب عليك ان تتعلم الرسم بالاوتوكاد
عندها يمكن ان ترسم اي شكل وفي احد الايعازات يمكن ان تحسب اي حجم
يجب ان تتعلم هذا البرنامج
اما الاخاللي كاتب معادلة حجم الاسطوانة اقول له ان الاسطوانة نائمة وليستواقفة


----------



## احمدهارون (2 يونيو 2010)

all these above not true because the tank is not 100% cylinderically, allow me bros, only you should make calibration to this tank, no way, just calibration, by strapping, laser method or pumping, but only the right way is laser method


----------



## حماده جوهر (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لدى سؤال عن كيفية تصميم سقف ( لدكت يمر به مواسير البنزين والديزل ) السقف معرض لاحمال مركزة تتمثل فى ترلات البنزين و الديزل عرض السقف 1.3 و طوله 40 متر والترلات حمولاتها 30 طن او اكثر 
والمطلوب عمل جدار ين وسقف يتحمل الترلات وشكرا


----------



## حيدر 83 (4 مارس 2011)

اطلب من اخواني الاعزاء مساعدتي في كيفية حساب خزان اسطواني افقي على شكل بيضوي


----------



## حيدر 83 (4 مارس 2011)

*اطلب من اخواني الاعزاء مساعدتي في كيفية حساب حجم خزان اسطواني افقي على شكل بيضوي مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (4 مارس 2011)

الأخ العزيز يوجد أجهزة قياس الكترونيه تعطيك حجم الوقود في الخزان ويتم معايراتها لأخذ القراءه الصحيحه وتستخدم في خزانات بعض المطارات لحساب كميات الوقود الصحيحه وهي موجوده لدي بعض المتخصصون في مثل هذه الأعمال


----------



## عمراياد (4 مارس 2011)

حيدر 83 قال:


> *اطلب من اخواني الاعزاء مساعدتي في كيفية حساب حجم خزان اسطواني افقي على شكل بيضوي مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


 

اخي الفاضل تتبع صفحات الموضوع وستجد جواب طلبك


----------



## عمراياد (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المشاركات والتفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## زيد علي وتوت (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككور


----------



## yaseenrar (8 مارس 2012)

لايجاد حجم السائل في الخزان الكروي استخدم المعادلة التالية
{( V= 3.14{(r*h2_(h3/3 
حيث h هي اتفاع السائل 
r = نصف القطر


----------



## lubna eng (10 مارس 2012)

جميل عبد الشهيد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ عراقي الهوا السلام عليكم .يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق لحساب حجم السائل في داخل الخزان الافقي على اي مستوى لكل قدم طول وحسب الجداول...وللحصول على الملف عن طريق الرابط المرفق..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...
> 
> http://ifile.it/x5gotb8/volume of liquid in cylinderical tank at any level per foot of lenght.pdf
> 
> :55::55::55:


السلام عليكم 
اني ضغطت على الملف ولم اجد الفايل 
تحياتي


----------

